# Turning Tool Rack



## BigRedKnothead (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's a rack I made for all my turning tools.....present and future. It's made from Ash and Alder. You can see it’s just a gravity system for them to rest. I chopped some though mortises and wedged them with some mahogany…. cause I'm a better joiner than a turner, but I'm working on that.

I still have a lot I want to do with this space: lighting, sandpaper rack, etc. It all take a little time and money.

Thought you guys might like it. Take care.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

I like that one much better than the one I just made - I am going to scrap mine and copy yours if you do not charge royalties lol. Nice rack thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's the POC hole rack I'm going to replace with your design - it doesn't hold all my chisels anyway. I guess it's a good thing I haven't put the shelves in it yet.


----------



## TimR (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ... Nice rack thanks for sharing it.


Easy does it there... 

Well, then again, it is a nice rack!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

@Kevin did you repurpose a golf club?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2014)

That's so he can get a hole in one.........blank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @Kevin did you repurpose a golf club?



No that's a Harrison Specialty cutter. Once I learned to use it man it is an awesome tool in the quiver.

www.harrisonspecialties.com


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's the link to the tool I have . . .


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

@BigRedKnothead Dan I hope this doesn't bother you - we do this stuff all the time - going off track. If it bugs you we can move the posts to their own thread - we do that a lot too whenever the OP asks no one gets offended to be moved it's all normal here. . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Here's the link to the tool I have . . .


Gotcha.. kind of like the tools Greg makes, but the insert looks to be a lot thicker.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> kind of like the tools Greg makes,



Not really. The carbide cuter on the Harrison is for shear cutting not scraping. both may be carbide but they work completely different. If you try to use the harrison like a scraper you're in for a bad time. I use the shear cutter for most of my final cutting to drastically reduce sanding time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @BigRedKnothead Dan I hope this doesn't bother you - we do this stuff all the time - going off track. If it bugs you we can move the posts to their own thread - we do that a lot too whenever the OP asks no one gets offended to be moved it's all normal here. . . .



Nah, you guys are cracking me up. Lemme know if you need any more info if you want to build something like it. Course a guy doesn't have to do through tenons. Really, screws would hold it together. 

Haven't tried Harrison specialties. I have a few Hunter tools, and they are a step above the other carbides imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

BTW Jon I have 2 of Greg's tools and use the 1/2" scraper in my top 3 tools - the other I have is for hollow forms which I rarely do (like 3 times I think) but I wanted it because although I prefer bowls over HF I know I'll probably go through a HF phase at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Not really. The carbide cuter on the Harrison is for shear cutting not scraping. both may be carbide but they work completely different. If you try to use the harrison like a scraper you're in for a bad time. I use the shear cutter for most of my final cutting to drastically reduce sanding time.



Lol. I may or may not have made this mistake. Luckily....the chuck held on....

But ya, once I learned to use the Hunter, it cut back on my sanding big time. It's sure easier to get "catches" than scraping carbides. A guys gotta learn somehow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is the lazy man's version of the gravity rack... I had some extra pvc from another project.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice tool rack, Dan! A lot nicer than the one I made myself a month ago...


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Nov 24, 2014)

I guess I have a lot to teach you guys about shop aesthetics....lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

